# Malevolent's big blog of anything and everything!



## Mr.Malevolent (Jun 19, 2011)

Hello everyone!
Welcome to my new thread that will encompass anything and everything miniature related (mostly 40k with a dash of Fantasy/Hordes/Mantic and Historical miniatures).
I havent been in the mood for blogging and or posting anything lately (new job = drained) but have decided to just jump back into it. I plan on keeping this thread updated as much as I can.
Onto the pics....


First we have some pics of one of my current commission projects I am working on.
Its a nice small 1,000 point Raven Guard army.
He wanted dark, gritty and gore chocked lightning claws.
There has also been talk of my client hiring me to expand the army once I finish 
He is definitely an awesome client to work for. Couldn't ask for anyone better to be honest.
For now here are 3 Vanguard Veterans I have finished.

*Commision: Raven Guard*




I notice its really hard to see all the highlights and such I did with the black armour. I'll update when my photo resources change.

And now for one of my all time favorite 40k armies.... Sisters of Battle. Im going with a gold and red color scheme.
I was getting tired with trying the GW "official" schemes and am creating my own Ordo Convent (still need a name)

*Sister of Battle*



Definitely not happy with my current lighting/camera situation. It makes the paint job on her look really thick when its super smooth. Long story but basically I'm using a crappy old camera and I had to re-make my light box thanks to my two cats... Hopefully I can get it all sorted out soon.

Then finally we have some Pre-Heresy Emperors Children I dabbled in for a bit. Dont know if I'll continue with them but it was fun to do something different for a bit.

*Pre-Heresy Emperors Children*






Finally we have something completely different.
I bought the Fate of the Forge Star box set from Mantic games a while ago and decided to finally start painting the contents. So first up we have a ForgeFather (basically a Space Dwarf/Squat). I love the little guys and as you can see from the size comparison shot they are definitely smaller then I'm used to painting (which is very good).

*Warpath: ForgeFather*





So if all goes well I should have more Raven Guard pics to load in the next couple of days as well as some Imperial Guard (another commission), more ForgeFathers, maybe even some more Pre-Heresy Emperors Children and some more golden Sisters of Battle (with better pics).
Thanks for looking and C&C is always welcome!

+++Mr.Malevolent+++


----------

